# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  USB 2.0 TO IDE CABLE, не хочет работать на ноуте

## lomovoy

Завалялся у меня такой девайс R-DRIVER USB 2.0 TO IDE CABLE, рабочий, на домашнем компе с ХР-хой работает нормально. При подключении этой штуки к ноуту (asus M 50vc) с вистой происходят проблеммы. То определится подключеный жесткий но, при простом копировании информации виснет ноут. То вообще не определяется. в чем может быть проблемма, может чтото в биосе переключить надо или драйвер под висту. Приблуда досталась без коробки так что производителя не знаю

----------


## lomovoy

не ужели я один таким девайсом пользовался?

----------


## IMPERIAL

> не ужели я один таким девайсом пользовался?


Не один. У меня были проблемы другого рода. Жесткий либо определялся, либо нет, либо комп вырубался. Решали все путем банального подключения через обычный способ. Вещь конечно полезная, но все таки готовый переносной хард надежнее :)

----------

